# Alright bow experts



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

$1,000 budget

Build my bow.

Peeps, sights, arrow rest, loop or no loop, arrows, broadheads, the works.

Bow to be used for whitetail and hogs primarily, almost exclusively from a ground blind.

Prefer a draw weight of 60 - 65 lbs.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Martin Moab w/all options
Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha V3 sights
Cavalier Avalanche drop down rest
Bone Collector Apex magnetic quiver
Plano MaxT bow case
1 doz. ICS Beaman Hunter Arrows
Shuttle T lock 100gr broadheads.

Hurry up. Bow season has started!


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

PSE bow madness
sword twilight sight
limbdriver drop away rest
alpine softloc quiver
gold tip xt hunter
rage 2 blade, grim reapor or rocket
fletcher peep
d loop
limbsaver s coil stabilizer w/ leather or any material wrist wrap you like


this bow is light, fast, great brace height and a pleasure to shoot


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

There are a LOT of great bows that meet you demands on the market. The ultimate thing I could recommend is shoot as many as you can and se what you like and dislike about them on a side by side basis. 

For hunting from a ground blind, if your referring to a pop up, this might lean more towards some of the shorter a-a length bows around 32" or less. If the ground blinds are brush type with open tops then your choices open up much more. 

IF you want a great package deal I would look hard at the Diamond Iceman. These are awesome bows for the price, and the centerpivot limb design gives them virtually no vibration or handshock. The package is ready to hunt after being set up for you. Toss in some ICS Hunter 400 arrows, and some good broadheads and your in business. Granted your not going to get the blistering speeds of something like the Monster XLR8, but you will or should get something in the high 200fps range, and you will get it very quietly. 

For what your asking about, I sugest looking hard at some of the ready to hunt packages. I believe you will find you can get something to your liking from several brand names and still have enough left over for arrows and to swap out items which might better suite your wants. 

Good luck, and again, the best advice I can give is try as many as you can before settling on one, and don't get caught up in a brand name thing. There are great bows out there from amny who don't get the major hype, but will still do everything you could ask from them, and not break the bank.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*bow*

no mathew fans-c'mon. most forgiving bow on market. sight, release etc.. i have no real opinion on, but bow the mathews cant be beat. :biggrin:


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Take a look at the Mission line of bows made by Mathews. They have a bow hunter package that you can add to your bow that includes the sights, quiver, etc. You'll get a lot of bow for the money with some left over for arrows, broad heads, et. 

You really need to shoot some to find what is most comefortable in your hand.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Most of the bows out there are good and will do the job. It is all about personal pref, Screeminreel gave good advice in my opinion...go to some shops and shoot some different bows and see what feels good to you.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Most of the bows out there are good and will do the job. It is all about personal pref, Screeminreel gave good advice in my opinion...go to some shops and shoot some different bows and see what feels good to you.


X2


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

shoot as many bows as possible and buy the one that feels right for you...these guys are spot on.....get a mathews...haha


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*G5*

Fella's I shot a couple does with the new G5 bow that came out not to long ago man what an awesome bow. It was the smoothest bow I've shot and I've shot some well known bows just one to look at really put the smack down on those two slick heads.


----------

